# Business/Market News - Videos on Demand



## Wary One (15 June 2006)

Hi all,

It's really handy to be able to watch up to date business news videos online.

So far, the only ones I am aware of are from the ABC Business website :

*ABC News Business Bulletin* gets updated at about 12:30 pm.

The (Alan) *Kohler Report* is (I think) the same report you see on the ABC TV News in the evening.

Does anyone else know of similar business news videos?

Happy investing,

Leigh


----------



## chennyleeeee (29 June 2006)

Yahoo Finance Australia has a pretty good one. Theres 5 every day and it goes for about 7 minutes or so.

CHEN


----------



## 123enen (29 June 2006)

Shaw stockbroking have a series of them.
http://www.egoli.com.au/egoli/egoliMarketWatch.asp


----------

